# Most interesting thing you've eaten..?



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I travel a bit, so have been exposed to lots of interesting things loosely described as food. From some sort of sea worms in Japan that tasted just like fresh oranges to things that I still don't know what it was (Think of a Korean guy saying, "don't know English name. Come from bottom of ocean").

Two of the best things (besides the sun-kist worms) were Cape Buffalo Oysters and Cougar back straps.

Another good one was duck intestines fried with scallions. Had them in Bejing. Incredible...

Still haven't had the guts to try balut, todofu or natto. Balut can't pass my visual test and todofu/natto can't get past my smeller. 

(True story: Was in Hsin-Chu Taiwan walking along an outdoor market. Smell something and look to see what I'd stepped in. Local guy with me says, "Oh no. Not on shoe. Todofu. Come from restaurant")

What about you?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Hagis
Alligator
Ostrich
Shark Fin
Sea Urchin
Oppasum
Buffalo

Does my mother in laws' cooking count?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Raw Octopus
Aligator
Rattlesnake
Tripe
Ostrich
Goat
Emu
Buffalo


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Ya'll are leagues beyond me. Pho with raw beef, tripe, and meat balls I think as exotic as I make on this list. Though doesn't it sound like a good setup for a "your mom" joke. :hn


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nutria (taste like chicken! or whatever you season it with)
Alligator
Gar
raccoon
black bear


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

jelly fish
grubs
chicken intestines 
lungs
brain
sweetbreads ( love those) 
snake 
gator 
horse
guinea pig
iguana

I had some weird stuff in Hong Kong and Thailand I haven't tried stinky tofu either.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Oh ... I forgot "Cattle Fries" (Yes, ... those are bull testicles ... and they are damn good)


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

hot dogs


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

khubli said:


> hot dogs


mmmmmmmmmmmmm....lips & a-holes. You win.


----------



## banu (Oct 20, 2007)

White truffle on home made tagliatelle.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Additional things as they come to me:

Zebra
Giraffe
Various African Antelope
Warthog
Jellied Pig Blood
Duck Lungs
Calf Brains
tripe
Sweetbreads
Crocodile
Sea Urchin
Lantern fish intestines
English Pub "food"


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

There is something that grows here in NY that smells like vomit. If you step in and walk around with it on your shoes you can vomit from the smel. The chinies people colect them and eat the seed from inside.



zonedar said:


> I travel a bit, so have been exposed to lots of interesting things loosely described as food. From some sort of sea worms in Japan that tasted just like fresh oranges to things that I still don't know what it was (Think of a Korean guy saying, "don't know English name. Come from bottom of ocean").
> 
> Two of the best things (besides the sun-kist worms) were Cape Buffalo Oysters and Cougar back straps.
> 
> ...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

zonedar said:


> Additional things as they come to me:
> 
> Zebra
> Giraffe
> ...


I like English pub food


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

zonedar said:


> Additional things as they come to me:
> 
> Zebra
> Giraffe
> ...


I forgot a couple myself! I went to a party years ago at a friend who made a couple of safaris every year. His buffet was labeled and some of the items were African Antelope, Zebra, Gorilla, Seal and Whale.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I like English pub food


 Ugh... that's just gross :chk


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

hova45 said:


> *jelly fish*
> grubs
> chicken intestines
> lungs
> ...


Wierder than Jelly Fish?u


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Nutria
Squirrel
Crawfish (yes...weird to some)
Elk
Buffalo
Tripe
Alligator
Frog Legs


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

vegemite


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I ate Gaegogi when stationed in Korea, that's right I said. I have eaten dog, you know "woof woof". Pass lassie with a side of Korean BBQ sauce. :dr


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

rattle snake
gator ribs
brain salad
something in an alley cooking over pit barbecue, Osan Korea (reference above - pretty sure it was not dog)
snails
raw rabbit eyeball, crickets, ants, worms (survival school)
Rocky Mountain Oysters
Haggis
Beef Marrow (Bones)
Wallaby


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I ate Gaegogi when stationed in Korea, that's right I said. I have eaten dog, you know "woof woof". *Pass lassie with a side of Korean BBQ sauce*. :dr


That's funny. :r:r


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

raccoon
squirrel
snapping turtle
alligator
a piece of soy bean "cake"
flying fish
pickled okra
Vienna sausages
Hormel Ham Patties


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

billybarue said:


> something in an alley cooking over pit barbecue, Osan Korea (reference above - pretty sure it was not dog)


Are you talking about the back alley near the little market? If so, yeah I had that also. I have no idea what it was, it was good at the time. :tu


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Nutria
> Squirrel
> Crawfish (yes...weird to some)
> Elk
> ...


Joel those are just everyday fairs for people down here! Just like my list (with exception of the safari buffet items.)

I just thought of another one. Dove! I was sitting in my backyard and counted six different ones in the bushes and trees.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Once when I was very young, vacationing with family back in Hawaii and some men were outside cooking stew and drinking beer. We stopped by to say hello and we were offered some stew. All the men were laughing as we ate, especially when we asked what kind of stew(expecting tripe stew which is a Hawaiian staple). Instead one of the men pointed to a scrawny looking cat under a table and said, "His momma" Needless to say we did not each much else the rest of the day.

So Cat Stew would be my strangest meal. :tu


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Are you talking about the back alley near the little market? If so, yeah I had that also. I have no idea what it was, it was good at the time. :tu


Couldn't tell you where we were. Did it a few times, but never RON'ed there. So only a few hours on the ground to shop and eat (on the run). Had the custom dress shirts and custom golf shoes shipped to the states since I wouldn't be around to pick them up. I thought, yea right, they'll send them - but sure enough the package showed up in a couple/few weeks.

I love some of the stuff you see in the "land of the almost perfect". There was the knockoff T-shirt that said "Abibas" when they meant it to say "Adidas" - I just had to have that!:r

Cheers


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

zonedar said:


> Additional things as they come to me:
> 
> Zebra
> Giraffe
> ...


I shoulda known better than to read this thread while eating my lunch.

My list is pretty tame:
ostrich
buffalo (bison)
alligator
rattlesnake

I love the 'chicken on a stick' outside the main gate at Osan. At least I assumed it was chicken. I never touched the kimchi, and ignored my coworkers when they suggested I try 'mama's spicy chicken'.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

zonedar said:


> Additional things as they come to me:
> 
> ....
> Warthog
> ....


I used to fly with a guy who went on safaris almost every year. I would have thought it wasn't so great, but as far as he was concerned Warthog was probably his favorite "game" meat.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

When I was in Korea last July, gaegoggi was one of the stews my dad requested while he was in the hospital.

I've yet to try it, although my aunt and mom tricked my cousin into eating it once. I don't think they've done the same to me that I know of.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Have had Balut a few times, along with those nasty, black "thousand year old eggs". Also many nasty smelling dishes in various third world countries that contained who-knows-what.


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

billybarue said:


> rattle snake
> gator ribs
> brain salad
> something in an alley cooking over pit barbecue, Osan Korea (reference above - pretty sure it was not dog)
> ...


I think you win with the rabbit eyeball...

I love Balut, prefer the ones from chickens over duck though, we have it about every other weekend. Another one of my favorites is Tiet Canh, from wikipedia:

*Tiết canh* is a traditional dish in Vietnamese cuisine. In the north of the country, this pudding is eaten for breakfast, particularly by country people, as an alternative to the soup known as _pho_. _Tiết canh_ is made from raw blood, usually duck or occasionally goose or pig blood, and sprinkled with crushed peanuts. The government of Vietnam has been considering banning the sale of _tiết canh_ due to the danger of the transmission of the H5N1 avian flu virus from birds to humans.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

Turtle Stew
Squirrel
Rabbit
Goat

And, hot dogs!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

khubli said:


> vegemite


 SANDWICH...dO YA COME FROM A LAND DOWN UNDER


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Veggie Burger


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I've eaten everything put in front of me. Stinky tofu (I think its that tofodu stuff you mentioned) smells like a baby's diaper or Limburger but tastes really good. Balls, feet, brains, stomach, intestines, anything in between, jellyfish, sea cucumber, haggis .... like I said, anything that I've had the opportunity to eat I've had.


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

stig said:


> Does my mother in laws' cooking count?


:r! I see no reason why not!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Is this the Bizzare foods program... on the Travel channel??:r


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> I've eaten everything put in front of me. Stinky tofu (I think its that tofodu stuff you mentioned) smells like a baby's diaper or Limburger but tastes really good. Balls, feet, brains, stomach, intestines, anything in between, jellyfish, sea cucumber, haggis .... like I said, anything that I've had the opportunity to eat I've had.


I think the things I would be hesitant to eat is balls, butt holes and genitals... :r. There's just too many other parts to eat. Interesting coversation this thread. Oh and you should go on Fear Factor.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Danh78 said:


> I think the things I would be hesitant to eat is balls, butt holes and genitals... :r. There's just too many other parts to eat. Interesting coversation this thread. Oh and you should go on Fear Factor.


I think I remember a bit written by Anthony Bourdain where he says he was presented a Warthog Sphincter by an African Tribesman to eat.......u


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Warthog Sphincter


I believe that I have reached an important apex in life.

I believe I have now seen it _all_.

I NEVER expected those two words to be on the same side of the planet, much less on the same website or the same post...

*WARNING: YOU HAVE NOW REACHED THE END OF THE INTERNET. PLEASE CLICK X TO CLOSE YOUR WEB BROWSER.*


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Whale<--lived in an village in Alaska for a few months
Seal<--same deal
Warthog<--African safari
Kudu<--african safari
Porcupine<--critter walked through camp up in Alaska
Bear-both black and brown<--licensed guide for 5 years
Caribou<--same deal
Moose--I love moose meat!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Navy food.
Horse
Buffalo Bald Eagle Wings (just kidding)
Squid Ink
Stingray
Antelope back straps
squirrel
rabbit (backs and legs not eyeballs)
ants
crickets
foie gras (not a fan)
blood sausage/pudding
chewy tendon (in pho)
eel
rattlesnake
roadrunner (do not ask)

scottie


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

volfan said:


> Navy food.
> Horse
> Buffalo Bald Eagle Wings (just kidding)
> Squid Ink
> ...


Blood Sausage?!? Mah, you mean Boudin? AAAIIIYYYYEEEE!!!!!


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

One summer while I was in high school, I visited my Grandfather who was living with my aunt in New Jersey. He spoke no english, and I spoke very little Korean. Most of the times, it just me and him, when it was time to eat no matter whether it was breakfast, lunch or dinner we placed out a mass assortment of dishes, bowls, and containers. Typically there was only one or two things I recognized. I still remember fondly the arguements we got into when he told me to try something and I wouldn't, I ultimately had to give in, and I thought it was better I never find out what some of the stuff was. The truth is other than one or two things, most of it tasted pretty good. 

Another thing I remember about that summer is he raised these beautiful snow white ducks. One afternoon another Korean gentleman about the same age as him (75+) came over. They set up a little wooden block, and what looked like the biggest damn cleaver I had ever seen. Since I was 16, I was voted by my the elders to chase these beautiful ducks after they cut their heads off. The first couple were a little tricky, but I got the hang of it. I attempted to tell them to break the necks before cutting the heads off, but it wasn't the way they did it. Oddly, every once in a while when I see an AFLAC commercial, I think of my grandfather :r


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Danh78 said:


> I think you win with the rabbit eyeball... If you call it winning!!  Not the greatest thing, but they say it is a good source of saline when in a survival situation - at least that's what they said and I bought it.





The Korean said:


> .......... Oddly, every once in a while when I see an AFLAC commercial, I think of my grandfather :r


Double :r


----------



## simon81 (Nov 5, 2007)

snake venom shots a snake pickled in a bottle of vodka or something

dose that count


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Pennies.
:tu


----------



## Danh78 (Sep 22, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Pennies.
> :tu


Hopefully not recently :r I can understand when you were a toddler or something


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not very versed, but I can never get enough alligator. Delicious!


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay I have to ask, Does this just pertain to things or does this include women too.....:r:r:r :tu


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

technodaddy said:


> Okay I have to ask, Does this just pertain to things or does this include women too.....:r:r:r :tu


oh no... we have a hannibal lector here. u
or is he talking about something else? 

I've unfortunately not had the opportunity of trying too many weird foods.
I had haggis recently, and it was pretty good. Would love to try some of the things mentioned.


----------



## technodaddy (Jul 16, 2007)

tecnorobo said:


> oh no... we have a hannibal lector here. u
> or is he talking about something else?
> 
> I've unfortunately not had the opportunity of trying too many weird foods.
> I had haggis recently, and it was pretty good. Would love to try some of the things mentioned.


a person that eats vegtables is a vegitarian, what does a humanitarian eat?:r:r:r


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

technodaddy said:


> a person that eats vegtables is a vegitarian, what does a humanitarian eat?:r:r:r


Olive oil comes from olives, so Baby oil...?


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Hagis


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Most of the things I've eaten that people would consider odd were various animals that I've killed or caught... rabbit, squirrel, groundhog, frog legs, turtles, crawfish, etc. I'll try just about anything once, as long as it doesn't smell too bad or look too revolting.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

The kid and I grabbed a cricket each the other night and ate them, I guess just because we could!


----------

